# been wet here.



## alleyyooper (May 31, 2019)

May 21st. 2019 TV 25 Clio Michigan news report.

"Farmers in Michigan are dealing with very wet weather during planting season.

It's putting them behind schedule.

*The owner of Hunt Farms in Richfield Township says so far they've only planted about 8 percent of their corn crop.
This is the farmer who plants all the fields ner us, across our norht and the east fence line and Across the road to the west.*

Usually by now they've planted between 75 and 90 percent.

Hunt says they only have until June 5th because that's when their crop insurance kicks in.

Until then it's a waiting game.

“The stress is probably the hardest thing on you. Because I'm sitting with all the employees and the responsibility of making these bills I have to pay this fall from the crops grown this year," he said.

MSU Extension says there's still time for farmers to rebound once the fields dry.

But they're going to put in long hours to get there"

this is just the corn crop, didn't even want to talk about the soy bean crop.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (May 31, 2019)

Day 6 of idelness, just next door and across the road. Pictures taken May 30th 2019.

3 tractors have to cost $100,000. each with quad duals.
2 planters with seed and fertlizer tanks and capibilty to do nitros from the tractor mounted tanks. Got to be over $50,000 each.
One field disk set up to cover 35 feet of field in one pass has to be over $30,000.00








Another tractor across the road from the other 3 $100.000 for the tractor, another $50.000 for the disk set up.

[url=https://postimg.cc/t1L0hDdX]

[/URL]

Been parked since the record rain fall Thursday night a week ago tommorrow (Friday) or the start of Memorial week end.

They took two more tractors and planters and another with a big digger away Wednesday.

More rain in the forcast for Friday & Saturday, it rained again today.

 Al


----------



## anlrolfe (May 31, 2019)

With idle fields and flooding through the nations South and mid section there will surely be more produce coming North out of Mexico. Anything else said is probably best for "other forums".


----------



## alleyyooper (May 31, 2019)

With the tarrif wars the farmers are not happy with the market out look any way.

 Al


----------



## 92utownxh (May 31, 2019)

Pretty sure the tractor on the left in the first picture is $4-500,000! Saw one with a price tag at our state fair a few years ago. 

It's been crazy wet here too. Just saw a thing from a local weather person that the last 12 months have been the wettest months in the US is 124 years. Monday I had to winch my four wheeler and trailer out of our field. Had to reset the cable 5 times, luckily there were lots of trees along the edge. 

A friend farms over 1,000 acres near us. It's finally dried out some this week, and he posted on facebook at 4am, "Farm now, sleep later." He was still planting. Of course his tractors are driven by GPS so that helps some, but it'd be rough.


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2019)

Compaction is getting them, not so much the rigs but the trucks used to haul it off.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 1, 2019)

Hunt framed 5,000 acres of soy beans last year and 3,000 of corn. I think he said he had only 2,000 in wheat for the summer harvest.

I am just guessing at tractor cost with none of the frills like the saddle tanks and what ever else is a frill.
Just know they are real expencive even on a lease and setting still is costly.

 Al


----------

